
Ask HN: Resources for gameplay design? - Vivtek
Does anybody know of articles or methodologies for designing the rules of games?  My son has what I think is a pretty good idea for a battle card type game, but I know that playability of rule sets is a pretty complex thing.  I think maybe we can design by analogy from things like Yu-Gi-Oh and Pokemon, but it would be even better if somebody had already put some thought into this and published the results.
======
coryl
Might be a bit advanced or too academic, but The Art of Game Design by Jesse
Schell is a great resource that really goes into the art and science of
designing "fun" experiences.

~~~
Vivtek
Thanks - that's more or less exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for!

------
jeffool
I can't recommend more "A Theory of Fun" by Raph Koster.

~~~
Vivtek
His site [<http://www.theoryoffun.com/>] includes the slides from a
presentation on game grammar [<http://www.theoryoffun.com/gdc2005.shtml>] that
lists boatloads of academic work, which is really what I was looking for -
thanks!

